# I live in a very visually boring place



## blackrose89

I envy what some people have access to. I live in a very visually boring suburban area. I understand a good photographer can making anything look I interesting. I just sometimes envy the shots of forests, streams, lively city life, wild life etc that people get to shoot on a regular basis. Our beaches are very compositionally boring. Just plain sand and ocean LOL. I live in suburbia South Florida (which is no where near as cool as that sounds) so I don't even have a changing of seasons. Even our ducks are freakin ugly LOL. I see these amazing landscape shots, I so want to try my hand at it as I LOVE landscaped, But at times I feel very limited. And dont get me wrong, I have landscapes photos I am proud of And  I'm not saying my photos are lacking or that I am unable to get good photographs, 
I just wish there was more variety.


----------



## tirediron

*Looks at thermometer*  Hmmm....  29 degrees.  Nope, sorry, can't relate.


----------



## cgipson1

want me to send you a bucket of snow, and some -0 weather?


----------



## blackrose89

cgipson1 said:


> want me to send you a bucket of snow, and some -0 weather?



YES lol! People from South Florida are rarely born here, most are from other states. The few (like me) that were born and raised here tend to move up north for the snow. Guess it's a grass is greener type of thing.


----------



## Rephargotohp

*people in nebraska shakin heads*

It's not about the boring Sand and Water, it's all about the light, Find the light kid and you'll find IT
Go to that pier,find the light


----------



## blackrose89

Rephargotohp said:


> *people in nebraska shakin heads*
> 
> It's not about the boring Sand and Water, it's all about the light, Find the light kid and you'll find IT
> Go to that pier,find the light



I know if I work hard enough I can produce nice photos. I know what is or isn't in front of you is an excuse, I would just like the opportunity to capture some of this beautiful scenery which just doesn't exist here. It's not like I have $$$ to travel.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Everything you listed are boring anyways. 

Perhaps you need to shift your focus, work with what you have and tell your own story. Photography has more to it than documenting pretty things.


----------



## Rephargotohp

It's not about working hard, it's about being able to ...See

Come to my desert, most boring lot of sand you will ever "Look" at, Till the light hits it and you ...See


haha..and I'm not being an ahole. I am dead serious about this


----------



## LightSpeed

Aww come on Rose.
There's all kinds of places in Florida for wildlife and swamp scenes.
The docks. Fishing boats. Sail boats. You're getting down on yourself.
It will come. I'm telling you. Just keep at it. Plus you have that new camera coming and that's going to make difference.

Hey! Try the local Zoo. I did.
Believe me there's lots of stuff in Florida.

Like that guy up there said.......you'll start to see things.


----------



## blackrose89

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Everything you listed are boring anyways.
> 
> Perhaps you need to shift your focus, work with what you have and tell your own story. Photography has more to it than documenting pretty things.



I just have a passions for landscape photography, and we really don't have landscapes here...


----------



## Rephargotohp

I live in a an area that with in an hour I can shoot, Oceans, Desert, Mountains, Urban Landscape.May be one of the prettiest spots in the country. yet peolpe still taking boring Photos...so how can that be?


----------



## blackrose89

Rephargotohp said:


> I live in a an area that with in an hour I can shoot, Oceans, Desert, Mountains, Urban Landscape.May be one of the prettiest spots in the country. yet peolpe still taking boring Photos...so how can that be?



True. 

Thanks Lightspeed.

It's not about not getting nice photos, I've got some nice landscape photos












I just want the experience of photographing these other types of places.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

blackrose89 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you listed are boring anyways.
> 
> Perhaps you need to shift your focus, work with what you have and tell your own story. Photography has more to it than documenting pretty things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have a passions for landscape photography, and we really don't have landscapes here...
Click to expand...


Well, wish in one hand....

You dont have the passions yet.


----------



## Rephargotohp

blackrose89 said:


> ROADTRIP!!! Lots of Beef Jerkey Twizlers and Rockstar


----------



## blackrose89

Rephargotohp said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROADTRIP!!! Lots of Beef Jerkey Twizlers and Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadtrip equals $$$$$$$$$ LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rephargotohp

blackrose89 said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROADTRIP!!! Lots of Beef Jerkey Twizlers and Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadtrip equals $$$$$$$$$ LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not like Gas is $3.79 a gallon....Crap! Fail
Click to expand...


----------



## blackrose89

Maybe more of what I should be saying is we don't have a lot of variety here.


----------



## Rephargotohp

blackrose89 said:


> Maybe more of what I should be saying is we don't have a lot of variety here.



Yeah, you really haven't been to Kansas have you? LOL

No offense Kansasians


----------



## blackrose89

Again, people who were born in south Florida HATE it. Maybe I'm being biased lol!


----------



## LightSpeed

You're into this for a whole entire month!


Try to shoot something everyday for the next 6 weeks.
And when you shoot, shoot a lot. Get to know your camera.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sounds like you're wasting more energy whining about what you can't do, than actually doing what you can. You need to learn to see the world differently. That starts with what is within 10 feet of you. If you can't produce 10 interesting images of what is within ten feet of you right now, traveling to a "pretty place" will be wasted on you anyways.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

blackrose89 said:


> Again, people who were born in south Florida HATE it. Maybe I'm being biased lol!


 No, you are just whining, and lack creative thinking.


----------



## blackrose89

LightSpeed said:


> You're into this for a whole entire month!Try to shoot something everyday for the next 6 weeks.And when you shoot, shoot a lot. Get to know your camera.


Shooting feels somewhat pointless until I get my camera seeing as I found out my compact is faulty and unable to focus.  It's not like I'll be able to actually get any good shots. Maybe just work composition for the time being. My iPhone focuses pretty well could work for the for the time being  lol!


----------



## paulanton

Oh Blackrose, yee of little faith. Every once in awhile I get down to your area on business, unfortunately I don't have time to go out and explore much.  But i have seen some beautiful things I wish I could have stopped and captured. Like sunset over the everglades, or one of those bigass herons looking for breakfast on the edge of the water in the morning mists. I think you need to try and step back and look at things thru new eyes, try to imagine angles and different lighting. Step out of your routine, get up at 4 in the morning and have your camera set up, ready and waiting for the right light to catch those moored sailboats in the bay just before the sun breaks the horizon. 

You probably look right past things that people from other places think of as amazing. You see them everyday and think nothing of them. Try looking at your suroounding like it's the first time you've seen them and I'll bet you start seeing things that you want to take pictures of. When you look at something don't just glance over it, take a minet or two and really look, the details, the positioning, how it relates to things around it. If it's interesting try to capture what interests you, if not, move on. It takes practice to look at things that way. but it is rewarding when you start seeing things that nobody else notices.


----------



## blackrose89

Bitter Jeweler said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, people who were born in south Florida HATE it. Maybe I'm being biased lol!
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are just whining, and lack creative thinking.
Click to expand...

Its not about not being able to get nice photos, ive got quite of few photos I am fond of. it's about wanting the experience in these other places.


----------



## Rephargotohp

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Sounds like you're wasting more energy whining about what you can't do, than actually doing what you can. You need to learn to see the world differently. That starts with what is within 10 feet of you. If you can't produce 10 interesting images of what is within ten feet of you right now, traveling to a "pretty place" will be wasted on you anyways.



Great now I have photos of:

a Hooker
A Cigar
A jar of Jiff
My Old Fuzzy slippers
Two Photoshop User Magazines
5 Quarters
Lint uinder My couch
Marshmellow Fluff ( goes with the Jiff)
Tone nail clippings
And Mount Rushmore


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Excuses, excuses. 
Pictorial Photography in America 1920

Pictorial Photography in America 1921

Pictorial Photography in America 1922


----------



## blackrose89

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Excuses, excuses. Pictorial Photography in America 1920Pictorial Photography in America 1921


How is itAn excuse? I never said once I CAN'T get nice photos. I've never ONCE said my photos are lacking. In order to make an excuse there would have to be something i am making an  An excuse for in order for said excuse to happen, which has not happened. A desire is not an excuse.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

blackrose89 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses. Pictorial Photography in America 1920Pictorial Photography in America 1921
> 
> 
> 
> How is itAn excuse? I never said once I CAN'T get nice photos. I've never ONCE said my photos are lacking. In order to make an excuse there would have to be something i am making an  An excuse for in order for said excuse to happen, which has not happened. A desire is not an excuse.
Click to expand...


This is your excuse: 





blackrose89 said:


> ]Shooting feels somewhat pointless until I get my camera seeing as I found out my compact is faulty and unable to focus.  It's not like I'll be able to actually get any good shots.



To which I responded: 





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Excuses, excuses.
> Pictorial Photography in America 1920
> 
> Pictorial Photography in America 1921
> 
> Pictorial Photography in America 1922


----------



## pgriz

Our human brain tends to skip over stuff we know and we are familiar with.  So we see... nothing, because it is all familiar.  Part of learning to "see" again, is to force away our familiarity and then we can actually "see".  Look at anything around you that is familiar.  Now forget you know what it is.  Describe it without using any of the usual words you would use to describe it.  Describe it to a visitor from Omega Prime that has no clue what the object is and what it is used for.  Describe it in terms of shape, weight, opacity or translucency.  Is it a conductor or insulator?  Can you make music with it?  What is "it" related to?  Is there a story that can be told?  BJ has used the exercise of photographing ten things within ten feet to force himself (and us) out of our usual visual shorthand.

I have a friend who escapes the winter in Montreal by going to South Florida every year.  He comes up with amazing images all the time and leaves those of us stuck in the north feeling envious.  Every bug, lizard, bird and plant seem to blossom in front of his camera.  I ask him what exotic location he was in - and he shot most of his stuff in either the front yard or close to it.  Discard what you know.  See everything again for the first time.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

No such thing as a visually boring place. Only untrained eyes who can't find the way to make a place visually interesting.

A few months back I went to see a show of photographs of french suburban hell, neighborhoods that had barely been finished building, with no grass, no trees, etc and, thanks to the photog's way of shooting them, the images were surprisingly beautiful.


----------



## blackrose89

Bitter Jeweler said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses. Pictorial Photography in America 1920Pictorial Photography in America 1921
> 
> 
> 
> How is itAn excuse? I never said once I CAN'T get nice photos. I've never ONCE said my photos are lacking. In order to make an excuse there would have to be something i am making an  An excuse for in order for said excuse to happen, which has not happened. A desire is not an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is your excuse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Shooting feels somewhat pointless until I get my camera seeing as I found out my compact is faulty and unable to focus.  It's not like I'll be able to actually get any good shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To which I responded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuses, excuses. Pictorial Photography in America 1920Pictorial Photography in America 1921Pictorial Photography in America 1922
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

More just stating how incredibly bummed I Am after having found out my camera doesn't work Right  It still takes photos fine, but it doesn't focus and gives a soft focus to everything, and as much as I know this sounds like I'm making it up, I actually brought it somewhere to have this issue looked at, and the camera is in fact unable to focus. But I get my new camera in a week do that works.


----------



## blackrose89

c.cloudwalker said:


> No such thing as a visually boring place. Only untrained eyes who can't find the way to make a place visually interesting.A few months back I went to see a show of photographs of french suburban hell, neighborhoods that had barely been finished building, with no grass, no trees, etc and, thanks to the photog's way of shooting them, the images were surprisingly beautiful.


Well if you look through the thread, what I really meant to say was there isn't a lot variety here. It's not that there is nothing to photograph, just wish there was more variety.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nevermind. Point, missed.

Carry on whining about not being able to travel then.


----------



## LightSpeed

Rose, I picked something within 10 feet of me, five minutes ago.
Hand held at 1/20 of a second.
F2.8
ISO 2000

It's a plastic cup with Belle from " beauty and the beast"  under tungsten light.
Could have set it up on a tripod and made it much better than this at f5 at ISO 200.
But it's just a plastic cup.

This is just to give you an idea. That's all it's for.
Don't get discouraged.
It's gonna be ok.


----------



## blackrose89

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nevermind. Point, missed.Carry on whining about not being able to travel then.


If the point was in link, sry I'm on a device and I can't click on the link, so sry if I missed it.


----------



## molested_cow

That's why I fled that place!!!
I was there for just less than two years. The first few weeks were fun because I joined a wildlife photography meet up group and got to know some nice spots for spotting gators and birds... actually, you dont need to spot them, they usually just lie there and enjoy the sun.

Then after that first few weeks, I felt that gators look the same and there are only so many times before I want to move on to something else.

so theres the night scene.... but im not a night crawler so clubs dont attract me. Miami downtown is alrigjt, but not where the crowd is. there's the spanish monastary which is awesome the first time.

I think what would be extremely interesting will be documenting the latino lifestyle in Miami. The cubans, columbians etc. However, it takes an insider to get introduced into the community, and I wasnt lucky enough to know one.

Also, if you want to get out of town to see something different, well, north florida is a good 9~12 hours drive away. Atlanta is a full 12 hours away etc. So a weekeng getaway is tough to arrange.

Also,being surrounded by ocean, youd think there's fishing boats. nope, just private recreational fishing.

To get access to the real glades, you need airboat, and be careful not to tresspass.

i left with a few things on the list that i didnt get to do, but those arent big deals.

people think living in south florida is awesome. well, theres a reason why old folks like to retire here. also, unless you like clubbing and stuff, i found it hard to find folks on the same band width in terms of caring about cultural topics and current affairs.


----------



## blackrose89

I appreciate everyone explaining on "how" It is possible get nice photos in any area, But it's not really sOmething I really need to be told. I know that you train your eye to find the image around you and such, I know that you should be able to photograph what is in front of you,  but as I stated, I miss represented my question. I just wondered if anyone else wishes they could travel to different areas or feel limited.


----------



## blackrose89

molested_cow said:


> That's why I fled that place!!!I was there for just less than two years. The first few weeks were fun because I joined a wildlife photography meet up group and got to know some nice spots for spotting gators and birds... actually, you dont need to spot them, they usually just lie there and enjoy the sun.Then after that first few weeks, I felt that gators look the same and there are only so many times before I want to move on to something else.so theres the night scene.... but im not a night crawler so clubs dont attract me. Miami downtown is alrigjt, but not where the crowd is. there's the spanish monastary which is awesome the first time.I think what would be extremely interesting will be documenting the latino lifestyle in Miami. The cubans, columbians etc. However, it takes an insider to get introduced into the community, and I wasnt lucky enough to know one.Also, if you want to get out of town to see something different, well, north florida is a good 9~12 hours drive away. Atlanta is a full 12 hours away etc. So a weekeng getaway is tough to arrange.Also,being surrounded by ocean, youd think there's fishing boats. nope, just private recreational fishing.To get access to the real glades, you need airboat, and be careful not to tresspass.i left with a few things on the list that i didnt get to do, but those arent big deals.people think living in south florida is awesome. well, theres a reason why old folks like to retire here. also, unless you like clubbing and stuff, i found it hard to find folks on the same band width in terms of caring about cultural topics and current affairs.


Omg thank you thank you, I'm not crazy lol! you understand how boring this place is here! I'm not even talking photography wise, this place is just a generally boring place. There is a reason old people retire here and the people who are born here flee!


----------



## LightSpeed

blackrose89 said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I fled that place!!!I was there for just less than two years. The first few weeks were fun because I joined a wildlife photography meet up group and got to know some nice spots for spotting gators and birds... actually, you dont need to spot them, they usually just lie there and enjoy the sun.Then after that first few weeks, I felt that gators look the same and there are only so many times before I want to move on to something else.so theres the night scene.... but im not a night crawler so clubs dont attract me. Miami downtown is alrigjt, but not where the crowd is. there's the spanish monastary which is awesome the first time.I think what would be extremely interesting will be documenting the latino lifestyle in Miami. The cubans, columbians etc. However, it takes an insider to get introduced into the community, and I wasnt lucky enough to know one.Also, if you want to get out of town to see something different, well, north florida is a good 9~12 hours drive away. Atlanta is a full 12 hours away etc. So a weekeng getaway is tough to arrange.Also,being surrounded by ocean, youd think there's fishing boats. nope, just private recreational fishing.To get access to the real glades, you need airboat, and be careful not to tresspass.i left with a few things on the list that i didnt get to do, but those arent big deals.people think living in south florida is awesome. well, theres a reason why old folks like to retire here. also, unless you like clubbing and stuff, i found it hard to find folks on the same band width in terms of caring about cultural topics and current affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg thank you thank you, I'm not crazy lol! you understand how boring this place is here! I'm not even talking photography wise, this place is just a generally boring place. There is a reason old people retire here and the people who are born here flee!
Click to expand...


I hope you guys don't think Louisiana is any better.
No rolling hills here. No beautiful meadows, mountains, ..........waterfalls? Waterfalls  and the rest of this stuff are non-existent.
Forget about beautiful clear water rivers and streams. We have Bayous and the water isn't clear. Looks like chocolate milk sometimes, it's so muddy.
From time to time I get in and around black water though. It's more about making the most of what you have, When you can.


----------



## Rephargotohp

Yep, that was an hour of my life I'll never get back

This post was like Nascar  ,500 Miles and you are right back where yoiu started.

Hahaha


----------



## pgriz

BlackRose.... we travel to new places because they are not familiar and we see them clearly for the first time.  And we SEE.  But after we travel a lot, every new place starts looking like something you've already seen before.  So the real issue is not to travel to see new places, it is to train oneself to see in the familiar, that which is exotic.  Can't comment on your photography, but I can comment on the wanderlust.  It's real, and it's a natural desire.  But ultimately, it fails to satisfy, as new becomes familiar, and the familiar is boring.  So the real issue is to find a fresh way of looking at the familiar, and when you go to a new place, you've got the tools to fully experience it.  In some ways, it's like relationships.  If you had a relationship that didn't work, and you went to a new relationship, you may find that the same issues keep on coming up.  So why is that?  Partly because what one brings to the relationships hasn't changed.  So it is with photography - even in a new setting, the old habits will give the same (more or less) results.  So the issue becomes to change one's approach.  Which is what BJ was trying to get to, I think.


----------



## blackrose89

LightSpeed said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I fled that place!!!I was there for just less than two years. The first few weeks were fun because I joined a wildlife photography meet up group and got to know some nice spots for spotting gators and birds... actually, you dont need to spot them, they usually just lie there and enjoy the sun.Then after that first few weeks, I felt that gators look the same and there are only so many times before I want to move on to something else.so theres the night scene.... but im not a night crawler so clubs dont attract me. Miami downtown is alrigjt, but not where the crowd is. there's the spanish monastary which is awesome the first time.I think what would be extremely interesting will be documenting the latino lifestyle in Miami. The cubans, columbians etc. However, it takes an insider to get introduced into the community, and I wasnt lucky enough to know one.Also, if you want to get out of town to see something different, well, north florida is a good 9~12 hours drive away. Atlanta is a full 12 hours away etc. So a weekeng getaway is tough to arrange.Also,being surrounded by ocean, youd think there's fishing boats. nope, just private recreational fishing.To get access to the real glades, you need airboat, and be careful not to tresspass.i left with a few things on the list that i didnt get to do, but those arent big deals.people think living in south florida is awesome. well, theres a reason why old folks like to retire here. also, unless you like clubbing and stuff, i found it hard to find folks on the same band width in terms of caring about cultural topics and current affairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg thank you thank you, I'm not crazy lol! you understand how boring this place is here! I'm not even talking photography wise, this place is just a generally boring place. There is a reason old people retire here and the people who are born here flee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you guys don't think Louisiana is any better.No rolling hills here. No beautiful meadows, mountains, ..........waterfalls? Waterfalls  and the rest of this stuff are non-existent.Forget about beautiful clear water rivers and streams. We have Bayous and the water isn't clear. Looks like chocolate milk sometimes, it's so muddy.From time to time I get in and around black water though. It's more about making the most of what you have, When you can.
Click to expand...

Light, I've only wanted to visit the Bayou. Is Louisiana worth a visit?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

pgriz said:


> BlackRose.... we travel to new places because they are not familiar and we see them clearly for the first time.  And we SEE.  But after we travel a lot, every new place starts looking like something you've already seen before.  So the real issue is not to travel to see new places, it is to train oneself to see in the familiar, that which is exotic.  Can't comment on your photography, but I can comment on the wanderlust.  It's real, and it's a natural desire.  But ultimately, it fails to satisfy, as new becomes familiar, and the familiar is boring.  So the real issue is to find a fresh way of looking at the familiar, and when you go to a new place, you've got the tools to fully experience it.  In some ways, it's like relationships.  If you had a relationship that didn't work, and you went to a new relationship, you may find that the same issues keep on coming up.  So why is that?  Partly because what one brings to the relationships hasn't changed.  So it is with photography - even in a new setting, the old habits will give the same (more or less) results.  So the issue becomes to change one's approach.  Which is what BJ was trying to get to, I think.



Yeah. That and something else.


----------



## blackrose89

Thank you, this makes a lot of sense! You can see an exampleOf my photography on the first page of this thread actually. 





pgriz said:


> BlackRose.... we travel to new places because they are not familiar and we see them clearly for the first time.  And we SEE.  But after we travel a lot, every new place starts looking like something you've already seen before.  So the real issue is not to travel to see new places, it is to train oneself to see in the familiar, that which is exotic.  Can't comment on your photography, but I can comment on the wanderlust.  It's real, and it's a natural desire.  But ultimately, it fails to satisfy, as new becomes familiar, and the familiar is boring.  So the real issue is to find a fresh way of looking at the familiar, and when you go to a new place, you've got the tools to fully experience it.  In some ways, it's like relationships.  If you had a relationship that didn't work, and you went to a new relationship, you may find that the same issues keep on coming up.  So why is that?  Partly because what one brings to the relationships hasn't changed.  So it is with photography - even in a new setting, the old habits will give the same (more or less) results.  So the issue becomes to change one's approach.  Which is what BJ was trying to get to, I think.


----------



## LightSpeed

blackrose89 said:


> Light, I've only wanted to visit the Bayou. Is Louisiana worth a visit?



Any place you've never been is worth a visit.


----------



## molested_cow

at least Louisiana has interesting(and arguably the most unique true American cuisine). it has the french quarter, the fishing industry, the oil industry. then you can drive east to white sand beaches, north to the deep south farms etc, west to texas. trust me, its light years better than the cookie cutter everything south florida.

and dont get me started about art deco architecture. totally overated!


----------



## unpopular

a successful photograph is an object which is not dependent on the subject, but rather the ideas which the subject convey.


----------



## blackrose89

molested_cow said:


> at least Louisiana has interesting(and arguably the most unique true American cuisine). it has the french quarter, the fishing industry, the oil industry. then you can drive east to white sand beaches, north to the deep south farms etc, west to texas. trust me, its light years better than the cookie cutter everything south florida.and dont get me started about art deco architecture. totally overated!


 See, someone is on my side. You'd also think we'd have beautiful people to include in our beach photos..... Def NOT so!!!!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## molested_cow

the truth is, you will get sick of any place no matter how interesting it may be. the first time i went to chicago, i shot 11 rolls of 36exp negatives in a day. now i dont even bother with my camera, not because it isnt awesome any more, but because i already know what to expect.

my suggestion is either get a job that requires you to travel often, or save up for plane tickets.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

In think you both have the same problem. You only see the surface, and can't look deeper. Once you've hit the obvious, you are spent.


----------



## unpopular

Who cares about two rocks sitting in the bottom of a dry canal?







But that isn't what this image is of.

This is an image of space, tone, form and atmosphere. May not be your cup of tea, and there are numerous issues with it, but it is an example of how the objective subject can be transposed into ideas.


----------



## blackrose89

Amazing how over complicated things get.Was just saying how I would like to be able photograph landscapes with mountains, streams lol! Wasn't saying im unable to photograph here. I even opened my thread with "a good photographer can make anything interesting" and that's all been said over and over lol.


----------



## unpopular

Seriously, if I see another mountain stream photo, i'll prob explode.


----------



## blackrose89

unpopular said:


> Seriously, if I see another mountain stream photo, i'll prob explode.


Remember, I'm new to photography, so these photos haven't been ruined for me yet as I suppose it will be One day as I see numerous complaints on cliched photos.


----------



## unpopular

mountain stream - Google Search

barf away.

i'm going to bed.


----------



## j-digg

blackrose89 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if I see another mountain stream photo, i'll prob explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I'm new to photography, so these photos haven't been ruined for me yet as I suppose it will be One day as I see numerous complaints on cliched photos.
Click to expand...

Pretty much everyone would like to travel and shoot things we aren't used to, I can't WAIT to go on my next vaca in March.. which coincidentally.. will be in south Florida ... if you are unable to get away at the moment.. well that sucks... Buuut.. the majority of us here aren't sick of your south Florida environment.. so deal with it, get out there and shoot some photos to share with those of us that have to spend our cash on gas to heat our homes ... Hah.

Since you're partial to landscapes and your current location isn't particularly inspirational to you use this time to explore a new area of photography.. portraits, up close work, long exposure .. as stated work on composition, explore your camera, mess around with WB and observe the outcome.. read a book.. buy a cheap flash etc.

Awaiting your photo journalistic thread on boring South Florida
-a cold Minnesotan


----------



## molested_cow

bitter, trust me, i know whats surface and whats deep, but even Le Bron cant save south florida from neon lights and botox center at every street intersection. May be thats exactly why he ditched Cleveland... oops!


----------



## Pau1

I had a relative that lived in Florida. They moved to NC and I don't think I will ever visit FL again. I feel for you pain. While I was there I only found strip malls and trailer parks.


----------



## Infinite_Day

Holy crap - a lot of you guys are overly harsh without even trying to understand the feeling she has. OK - so she lives in Florida and a lot of you guys would rather live there. Good for you. I live in WV and wouldn't move to Florida if you paid me to. That doesn't mean I'm happy where I'm at. I can relate with the feeling of not having any good landscapes to shoot. I live in a dying steel area that is now being over-run by deep formation gas drilling and coal mining. You can't take a landscape shot where I live that doesn't have an industrial park, slurry pond, drill rig, power transmission line, white-trash house, etc., etc. in it. There is one small park in the entire area and the two wildlife management areas that are here are about to be drilled on as well. It's depressing and doesn't really promote you to get out and shoot when you're a highly conservation minded person like I am.

I don't think this is Rose's problem so much but I can still relate. I know there are those of you who like landscapes and other shots of decaying industrial areas. Those can look good and I have shot some but they aren't what I _want_ to shoot. I'd love to move but jobs are scarce and my wife and I both have to work to afford to live so we can't uproot on one income and hope the other person finds a job. We skimp and save all year to take one big vacation. It sounds like Rose can't afford to do that. She wants variety in her life - if even for a short while. That's understandable. Maybe traveling has gotten old for some of you but I always love to see new places. Some people find inspiration more easily than others. Why is that so hard to understand/accept? 

To Rose I say: keep trying to find new things and new ways of looking at old things. Try to find new places in your area that you can get to. It's hard to get out of a funk but it is possible. Save every dime you can and take a road trip - no matter if it's only a 5 hour one.


----------



## Dao

When a visitor from other place go to New York city, that visitor may find everything are amazing to be photographed.  Even down to a beat up soda can lying on the ground while the people who live there all their life think that person is crazy.

I bet when you move to another place far far away and come back 15 to 20 years later, you may find a lot of interesting places to photograph.  Even a once boring Walmart parking lot, a street sign you pass everyday, the high school entrance or just a playground you spent hours and hours on  it when you were a child.  They all look boring to you because you have not found the connections with them.

Landscape photos doesn't has to be Great Mountain, beautiful quiet lake scene.  Just one single tree in a open ground is quite interesting.    The limitation is only your imagination.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Just move. Houston is a cheap place to live with a good art scene. If you want streams and forest you could make the mecca to portland. Or there are any number of other large cities you could move to. Miami for example is very close.


----------



## ababysean

No I do not like that excuse.

I live in probably one of the ugliest, run down, dirty places I've ever seen in my entire life. 

We are here because the military told us to come here.  It is a nice area for tourist (beach) but get away from that 1 mile of hotels and crowds and you have ugly, normal neighborhoods and uglyness.

You have to see between.

I took this photo as an example a few months ago.  The photo on the left is the area, a pull back.  Neglected junk cars and overgrown grass.  Yes, this is in my neighborhood.  I hate that house with a passion, but there is nothing I can do, but make good use out of their neglected yard...


----------



## GrantH

You live in South Florida and complain about scenery? Last I heard/saw, South Florida had some of the best scenery a guy could ask for 

You bought a camera wanting to shoot rivers and wildlife, but surely you knew this wasn't easily accessible in your area before hand...


----------



## GrantH

ababysean said:


> No I do not like that excuse.
> 
> I live in probably one of the ugliest, run down, dirty places I've ever seen in my entire life.



Have you visited the downtown area at all? Maybe your area of Pensacola isn't pretty, but the city in general is gorgeous. 



Why is it people hate their surroundings when it could be worse? Granted we're not in Paris or similar, but any beach location (especially the two mentioned) are gorgeous places. At least you have water and parks and such you can enjoy.


----------



## ababysean

I go to the downtown area about three times a week.

It is dirty, nasty, there are homeless people everywhere.  It makes me uncomfortable.  Do you live here now?  I heard it has gone downhill fast in the past few year.

And I grew up on a beach, literally walk outside, there was the beach, so I am a bit spoiled I do admit that I do not like public beaches and dragging all my kids and all my crap to sit there and have to drag it all back again... and then clean up after 3 kids sand everywhere.  no.  lol  I'll just go to my moms house in Virginia and go to their even dirtier beach just so I can walk to the bathroom and then grab a beer from the fridge and go back down to the beach!  haha

I don't like this area at all.  And that probably has tainted my view of the beauty of the surroundings.


and where is a water park in Pensacola, oh  you mean Sams Fun City?  LOL bahahahahahahaha  yea.  no.


----------



## blackrose89

GrantH said:


> You live in South Florida and complain about scenery? Last I heard/saw, South Florida had some of the best scenery a guy could ask for You bought a camera wanting to shoot rivers and wildlife, but surely you knew this wasn't easily accessible in your area before hand...


 I really sometimes wish you guys would really read before you guys judged. I never ONCE said I couldn't get good photos. I even started my thread off by saying "I know it's not an  excuse, a good photographer can make anything look interesting" I just have a desire to see/photograph different types of scenery. Apparently this is a sin I the photography world to say lol. I didn't say there is nothing to photograph as I still have some nice landscape photos, just wish we had variety. And if you look through the thread, anybody who has been in Florida more then 5 minutes can relate. Anyone who says I am making an excuse is not really reading I never once said I CAN'T get good photos. I just wish there was more variety here. But I'm done repeating myself as I have said this a million times if no cares to reallyListen... Oh well.

We just don't have greenery, mountain, flourishing, snowy landscapes here. If a photographer wants the opportunity to photograph a particular bird, but that bird doesnt live where he is, a bird is not going to suddenly appear because he is a good photographer. But he makes due and photographs everything he can, still loves photography and has
No problem finding other things to photograph, That's not making an excuse, but he still has the desire to photograph that bird.  Thats where I am at.


----------



## j-digg

Not a sin at all, and in fact a common desire among all people, which was Also posted earlier.. Variety no doubt increases desire to get out and shoot, but if you cant afford to get away right now.. well that's just too bad, I honestly have empathy for your situation... I dont think Ive left Minnesota at all this entire year.. which is a first for me probably since Ive been 3 years old... but this has also been the year that Ive no doubt been the most appreciative of my home state and what it has to offer in my entire life. Youll get your chance to move about eventually... but in the mean time, you might as well try to get out and practice with your equipment, learn and have fun - which is what most of these posts have probably been trying to get at.


----------



## cgipson1

There is a lot of variety in Florida... as long as you don't want mountains. Crystal River area is beautiful. The Keys are awesome. Alligator alley is beautiful at the right time of the day. Kayak some of the rivers like the Hillsborough in Tampa, LOVELY! There are bridges all over the place that can be shot (Skyway at Tampa Bay, etc...). Marinas, beaches and seascapes abound. Find a Brazilian Red Pepper Tree in full bloom and go crazy. Work on your bird photos. Hit a swamp or a shallow bay.. shoot the Mangrove trees. Get a Macro lens.. and go bug hunting! Florida has LOTS of bugs! Shoot the resorts on the gulf side like Madeira Beach. Shoot South Beach. Lots of cool City scapes in Miami (just be careful where you go! lol!) 

I miss Florida....


----------



## gsgary

Take a  look at Stephen Shore he is the expert at banal


----------



## unpopular

Try photographing what you don't like about it, use your cameras limitations to best illustrate your feelings of being trapped or your lack of freedom. Photograph the repetition and the mundane ... photograph CONCEPTS not THINGS.


----------



## gsgary

blackrose89 said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in South Florida and complain about scenery? Last I heard/saw, South Florida had some of the best scenery a guy could ask for You bought a camera wanting to shoot rivers and wildlife, but surely you knew this wasn't easily accessible in your area before hand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really sometimes wish you guys would really read before you guys judged. I never ONCE said I couldn't get good photos. I even started my thread off by saying "I know it's not an  excuse, a good photographer can make anything look interesting" I just have a desire to see/photograph different types of scenery. Apparently this is a sin I the photography world to say lol. I didn't say there is nothing to photograph as I still have some nice landscape photos, just wish we had variety. And if you look through the thread, anybody who has been in Florida more then 5 minutes can relate. Anyone who says I am making an excuse is not really reading I never once said I CAN'T get good photos. I just wish there was more variety here. But I'm done repeating myself as I have said this a million times if no cares to reallyListen... Oh well.
> 
> We just don't have greenery, mountain, flourishing, snowy landscapes here. If a photographer wants the opportunity to photograph a particular bird, but that bird doesnt live where he is, a bird is not going to suddenly appear because he is a good photographer. But he makes due and photographs everything he can, still loves photography and has
> No problem finding other things to photograph, That's not making an excuse, but he still has the desire to photograph that bird.  Thats where I am at.
Click to expand...



I live 20 minutes away from this, one of the best climbing and caving areas in the UK, but i hardly shoot landscapes


----------



## ctfeet

Rephargotohp said:


> Great now I have photos of:
> 
> a Hooker
> A Cigar
> A jar of Jiff
> My Old Fuzzy slippers
> Two Photoshop User Magazines
> 5 Quarters
> Lint uinder My couch
> Marshmellow Fluff ( goes with the Jiff)
> Tone nail clippings
> And Mount Rushmore


 
Just trying to figure out why you have a Hooker and Toe Nail Clippings within 10' of you at the same time.


----------



## j-digg

I want to hear about the hooker and the jar of Jiff, if whatever is taking place only costs 5 quarters Ill be rethinking my plans for new years eve.


----------



## bumpylemon

alligators....bald eagles....pelicans....fishing piers...


----------



## GrantH

ababysean said:


> I go to the downtown area about three times a week.
> 
> It is dirty, nasty, there are homeless people everywhere.  It makes me uncomfortable.  Do you live here now?  I heard it has gone downhill fast in the past few year.



I visit yearly. The part of downtown I have spent time in has always been appealing visually and nightlife wise. I haven't noticed the dirty part that you mention. Never heard much bad about Pensacola honestly.


----------



## GrantH

blackrose89 said:


> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in South Florida and complain about scenery? Last I heard/saw, South Florida had some of the best scenery a guy could ask for You bought a camera wanting to shoot rivers and wildlife, but surely you knew this wasn't easily accessible in your area before hand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really sometimes wish you guys would really read before you guys judged. I never ONCE said I couldn't get good photos. I even started my thread off by saying "I know it's not an  excuse, a good photographer can make anything look interesting" I just have a desire to see/photograph different types of scenery. Apparently this is a sin I the photography world to say lol. I didn't say there is nothing to photograph as I still have some nice landscape photos, just wish we had variety. And if you look through the thread, anybody who has been in Florida more then 5 minutes can relate. Anyone who says I am making an excuse is not really reading I never once said I CAN'T get good photos. I just wish there was more variety here. But I'm done repeating myself as I have said this a million times if no cares to reallyListen... Oh well.
> 
> We just don't have greenery, mountain, flourishing, snowy landscapes here. If a photographer wants the opportunity to photograph a particular bird, but that bird doesnt live where he is, a bird is not going to suddenly appear because he is a good photographer. But he makes due and photographs everything he can, still loves photography and has
> No problem finding other things to photograph, That's not making an excuse, but he still has the desire to photograph that bird.  Thats where I am at.
Click to expand...


I really wish people wouldn't take things people say, twist it up, and try to make it worse than it is. You want to shoot landscape, wildlife, and other things...right? You bought a camera with this in mind, right? You knew ahead of time you wanted to shoot these, right? If you knew you didn't have the subjects you wanted to shoot within reasonable distance and still got in to photography...why are you complaining? Find other stuff (you seem to have done this). Drive/fly/travel to where these things are accessible to shoot. You have the everglades in South(ish) Florida...why not visit and take some gear with  you? There are exotic animals all over Florida, whether or not they are interesting to you is a personal issue. 

I could literally say all of this about my city for street photography. We have zero foot traffic in downtown. We also have very little for a car scene which I want to learn to shoot. We have no other places to shoot street photography other than downtown as our city elsewhere is simply a driving city. Find something else to shoot or try and find a way to do it. Talking about it on the net is doing nothing for you.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

It could be worse - you could live in Ohio.


----------



## GrantH

Sammie_Lou said:


> It could be worse - you could live in Ohio.



I could find plenty to take pics of in Cincinnati!


----------



## blackrose89

GrantH said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrantH said:
> 
> 
> 
> . You want to shoot landscape, wildlife, and other things...right? You bought a camera with this in mind, right? You knew ahead of time you wanted to shoot these, right? If you knew you didn't have the subjects you wanted to shoot within reasonable distance and still got in to photography...why are you complaining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't actually. I got into photography just as a college course. I didn't even buy a good camera to go along with it. And I fell in LOVE!!!! And I found myself most enjoying taking pictures of trees, field of flowers, rivers when I could. I learned I especially enjoyed this type of photography through doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I was just kidding. lol Making fun of Ohio might just be a Michigan thing - we have a liiiiiittle bit of a rivalry (AND WE WON THIS YEAR! hahaha). Although, visually, the drive through Ohio on the way to the Smokey Mountains (love them!) is very boring. Some of the big cities can be cool to see...and there's always the Toledo zoo.


To the OP: Where in Florida exactly are you??


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Did you drive on the interstates?


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Yep. lol I think they just make me angry because of the toll booths and the lowered speed limits.


----------



## unpopular

ababysean said:


> I go to the downtown area about three times a week.
> 
> It is dirty, nasty, there are homeless people everywhere.  It makes me uncomfortable.



If I was scared of homeless people, I wouldn't even go to the store.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Well, if you get off the highway, there's a lot more to see. This is true pretty much anywhere.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Oh, I know. But when you're trying to make it from Detroit to Gatlinburg in one day, you don't get off the highway much. lol I think the drive really bores me because it looks so much like Michigan...so much like what I see every day. I do spend some time in Ohio, off of the highway, usually about once a month. My husband's paintball team practices in Sylvania during the cold months when the outdoor field near home is closed.


----------



## MTVision

blackrose89 said:
			
		

> I envy what some people have access to. I live in a very visually boring suburban area. I understand a good photographer can making anything look I interesting. I just sometimes envy the shots of forests, streams, lively city life, wild life etc that people get to shoot on a regular basis. Our beaches are very compositionally boring. Just plain sand and ocean LOL. I live in suburbia South Florida (which is no where near as cool as that sounds) so I don't even have a changing of seasons. Even our ducks are freakin ugly LOL. I see these amazing landscape shots, I so want to try my hand at it as I LOVE landscaped, But at times I feel very limited. And dont get me wrong, I have landscapes photos I am proud of And  I'm not saying my photos are lacking or that I am unable to get good photographs,
> I just wish there was more variety.



Tons of beautiful landscapes up here in Vermont - as long as you don't mind the fact the we only have 4 months of really nice weather (maybe 2-2 1/2 by Florida standards).  It's really beautiful when we get our first snowstorm and we get 37 inches in 3 days!  

You just don't see the beauty where you live because your accustomed to it. I feel the same way about where I live sometimes. I see the same landscapes everyday so they don't seem special - but when I drive an hour away to the mountains it's like a whole new place.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I'm wondering if going to Key West would be an option - lots of interesting things to photograph there! You never know what you're going to see when you're walking through Key West. lol


----------



## blackrose89

Sammie_Lou said:


> I'm wondering if going to Key West would be an option - lots of interesting things to photograph there! You never know what you're going to see when you're walking through Key West. lol



Not easily, it's about an hour and half away from where I am. It's like someone said earlier, where I am, it takes planning to get to the places here that actually do have some nice spots.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

What major city are you near?? Maybe someone will have some ideas for you...

Really though, if you need to plan, then PLAN. Make a day of it. Go on a mini road trip - somewhere where you can still be home by dinner time. If you're spending all of this time going out and taking photos anyway, might as well put a couple more hours time into it to make it interesting to you. An hour and a half really isn't THAT far away. I went to our state capitol building (about an hour and a half away) to take some photos one day and was home by maybe 3-4 pm. 


Btw, I saw that you're getting your new camera in a week. What are you getting??


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Just to throw out a few examples from that day (which ended up being probably the most fun I've had with my camera so far)...




DSC_4051-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSC_4114-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr




DSC_4099-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## blackrose89

Well my aunt was suppose to be getting me a DSLR, but once she saw the prices she said it was not an option. I'm getting a bridge camera. A Nikon coolpix L120. I've played with my uncle's and it's def an upgrade from mine. Obviously not as advanced as a DSLR, but it has a lot more manual options. And at least it gives a decent focus. Doesn't give every photo this aweful cloudy glow like my current one. Once I get in a better financial state I want to get a Nikon D300.


----------



## blackrose89

I took  look at your Flickr, enjoyed your photos and I actually added you  .



Sammie_Lou said:


> Just to throw out a few examples from that day (which ended up being probably the most fun I've had with my camera so far)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4051-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4114-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_4099-2 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## blackrose89

Some of my scenic photos so far


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I had your new camera's predecessor, the L110, before I got my D3000 - it took GREAT pics!

Couple examples...




170006_1779228761166_1252800005_2285459_6194146_o by SLampear88, on Flickr




135775_1779237161376_1252800005_2285501_4535676_o by SLampear88, on Flickr




170046_1779253201777_1252800005_2285577_5294762_o by SLampear88, on Flickr




133490_1782549564184_1252800005_2293208_1034410_o by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## blackrose89

amazing! I can't wait for Chritmas! I picked it out a month ago, the wait is torture. I've heard it's very good for scenic nd macro shots. The night shots have mixed reviews, what are your thoughts on the nightshoots?


----------



## tman52

Rephargotohp said:


> *people in nebraska shakin heads*
> 
> It's not about the boring Sand and Water, it's all about the light, Find the light kid and you'll find IT
> Go to that pier,find the light



I shoot in a forest setting, have beautiful sandhills (if the time is right), with a small amount of traveling I'm in the mountains, I have a small dose of every type of wildlife you would want to shoot. I don't mind Nebraska 

However; OP, your surroundings are what you make of them. Just go out and find the natural beauty in the area you are presented with, I'm sure everyone who has ever driven through Nebraska would think I'm crazy, but you can make anything work to your advantage, just go find it.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Wanted to clarify - I meant it took pictures as in the sharpness, clarify, etc. was great...not that I'm some amazing photographer who takes really awesome pictures. lol That came out all wrong. I think those pictures are _okay_...but any faults in them is because of me, not the camera. =)


----------



## blackrose89

how are the nightshots and action shots?


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Hold on, let me find examples...I don't know that I have night shots...


----------



## Rephargotohp

tman52 said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *people in nebraska shakin heads*
> 
> It's not about the boring Sand and Water, it's all about the light, Find the light kid and you'll find IT
> Go to that pier,find the light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot in a forest setting, have beautiful sandhills (if the time is right), with a small amount of traveling I'm in the mountains, I have a small dose of every type of wildlife you would want to shoot. I don't mind Nebraska
> 
> However; OP, your surroundings are what you make of them. Just go out and find the natural beauty in the area you are presented with, I'm sure everyone who has ever driven through Nebraska would think I'm crazy, but you can make anything work to your advantage, just go find it.
Click to expand...


One of my good friends and a fantastic Sports photographer lives in Nebraska, that was just a little jab at him cuz he says he wishes he had what I had to shoot.There is something fantastic to find where ever you live. 

I've lived all across the country and the one thing you will find no matter where it is, is people living there saying, This place is boring. Even in NYC and LA Because people look but never see


----------



## Sammie_Lou

pulling these off of my facebook, so the quality isn't the best...plus, they're just snapshots and were all shot on full auto.











to give you an idea how far away that was shot from...










Closest I have to night shots...


----------



## unpopular

Here's some stuff nature stuff from just outside my front door. The total cost for the gear I'm using in these would be well under $500 (Sony a350+Rodenstock Rodegon+Vivitar Belloscope).















Taken in studio, but still:


----------



## blackrose89

thank you!


----------



## vtf

Rephargotohp said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe more of what I should be saying is we don't have a lot of variety here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you really haven't been to Kansas have you? LOL
> 
> No offense Kansasians
Click to expand...


Yeah, had to move to Missouri to get any decent shots.


----------



## Proteus617

blackrose89 said:


> Well my aunt was suppose to be getting me a DSLR, but once she saw the prices she said it was not an option. I'm getting a bridge camera.



My current 35mm workhorse is an old Chinon screwmount with a fast German prime.  Pretty good meter and excellent Copal Sq shutter. Great lens.  I'm into it for a big $10.


----------



## Dao

blackrose89 said:


> Well my aunt was suppose to be getting me a DSLR, but once she saw the prices she said it was not an option. I'm getting a bridge camera. A Nikon coolpix L120. I've played with my uncle's and it's def an upgrade from mine. Obviously not as advanced as a DSLR, but it has a lot more manual options. And at least it gives a decent focus. Doesn't give every photo this aweful cloudy glow like my current one. Once I get in a better financial state I want to get a Nikon D300.



The coolpix L120 is around $350 in Amazon.  For $350, you should be able to pick up a decent used entry level DSLR.

Look around and you may find a good one out there.   I helped a friend and picked up a low mileage Nikon D50 camera with kit lens about a year and half ago  for $250 and later on got him a additional Tamron 70-300 consumer zoom lens for $65. (Both from Craigslist)   

And I saw some D70 or D70s floating around for $2xx body only.  I sold my Canon XTi last year for $360 with lens.  So there are other options out there.   If you want to buy if from a retailers, you can check out the used section with site like keh.com, adorama.com or bhphotovideo.com.


----------



## molested_cow

blackrose89 said:


> Sammie_Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if going to Key West would be an option - lots of interesting things to photograph there! You never know what you're going to see when you're walking through Key West. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not easily, it's about an hour and half away from where I am. It's like someone said earlier, where I am, it takes planning to get to the places here that actually do have some nice spots.
Click to expand...



KEY WEST IS OVER RATED!!!!! LOL

Well it was nothing like what I thought it will be. To me, it was a lame version of the French Quarter. Just a bunch of bars and a bunch of dudes trying to get drunk. Then there's crazy crowd to capture the sunset... I am not really just talking about photo opportunities here. Surely there were good photos that came out of my trip there, but in terms of fulfilling trip, it was quite a meh experience.

Lots of scenic places on the way there though! See, in South Florida, you gotta have a boat. Whether it's boat to take you out into the ocean or into the glades. There's not much on the land.... actually, there's no much land at all! Look at the map. The only livable area is a narrow strip of land about 15miles wide stuck between Atlantic Ocean and the everglades. Between West Palm Beach and Orlando is 3 hours of .... nothing. Communities don't really interact with each other. Need to speak Spanish if you really want to dig up interesting cultural stories.

Road trip is not hard at all, no need much planning. Heck, when I left S.Florida, I drove all the way across the country to Seattle and spent a month on the road. I just planned when I will be at where and how much time I have there. Whatever actually happens on the road is another story. I just need to know when to move on and watch the budget. Pack light, but be ready for the worst.

A weekend is enough for you to take a trip up to Atlanta. Great city, loved the year I was there. Drive on Friday night, take a rest and spend Sat and Sun morning there. Drive back on Sun afternoon. Better if you have a 3-day weekend.

Tampa is a good destination too. There's also St Augustine. Never been there before, but I've heard great things.


----------



## unpopular

Dao said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my aunt was suppose to be getting me a DSLR, but once she saw the prices she said it was not an option. I'm getting a bridge camera. A Nikon coolpix L120. I've played with my uncle's and it's def an upgrade from mine. Obviously not as advanced as a DSLR, but it has a lot more manual options. And at least it gives a decent focus. Doesn't give every photo this aweful cloudy glow like my current one. Once I get in a better financial state I want to get a Nikon D300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coolpix L120 is around $350 in Amazon.  For $350, you should be able to pick up a decent used entry level DSLR.
> 
> Look around and you may find a good one out there.   I helped a friend and picked up a low mileage Nikon D50 camera with kit lens about a year and half ago  for $250 and later on got him a additional Tamron 70-300 consumer zoom lens for $65. (Both from Craigslist)
> 
> And I saw some D70 or D70s floating around for $2xx body only.  I sold my Canon XTi last year for $360 with lens.  So there are other options out there.   If you want to buy if from a retailers, you can check out the used section with site like keh.com, adorama.com or bhphotovideo.com.
Click to expand...


I cannot tell you how much I agree with this. I sold my PS3 and TV and some music gear to scrape together $500 my a350 body. I had to wait a while before I could get a lens, but it was well, well, well worth the wait. If you get into M42 stuff, you'll be forced to actually learn photography (shocking, I know!) since there is no AE, AF or auto-aperture. But you'll be a better photographer for it. You'll slow down and think. You will be limited, which is a very good thing in todays rapid-fire society.

If you're serious about this, return the compact and get a used DSLR. Buy yourself a $50 Porst or Mir or Mamiya prime and an m42 adapter before you have the chance to spoil yourself with auto everything and ridiculous zooms. There is NO reason to stick with a compact when there are *very* affordable, very useable older models from Nikon and Sony. My a350 sells for about $300, and there are significantly cheaper bodies out there.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I wouldn't say that Key West is overrated - any place with that much culture/diversity will have interesting things to photograph. That would be an excellant place for some street photography.


----------



## enzodm

Dao said:


> The coolpix L120 is around $350 in Amazon.  For $350, you should be able to pick up a decent used entry level DSLR.



e.g., 2762B003 Canon Eos Digital Rebel Xs 10.1 Megapixels Slr Black Camera Body W/18-55 IS Lens


----------



## j-digg

Yes, I would say do whatever you can do get a dSLR, maybe ask relatives to pool together and get you a used or cheap one, perhaps look around for a used XSi.


----------



## mishele

Going to the Keys in 3 weeks!! :greenpbl:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

I didn't read all of the responses, but here are some options.

1-Get out of town. I am not talking a long trip, I mean, dive 30 minutes and get out of suburbia. 

2-Go downtown. By definition, suburbia must be close to uhhhh "urbia". 

3) Start shooting some macro stuff. This can open your eyes to a whole new world (great now I will have that lame Aladdin song stuck in my head)

4) Try doing some portraits.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Sammie_Lou said:


> I wouldn't say that Key West is overrated - any place with that much culture/diversity will have interesting things to photograph. That would be an excellant place for some street photography.



Not to mention all of the G-strings.......


----------



## Natalie

I don't know if this thread is still about shooting in boring places, but here's a quick shot I got of a subject that's basically unrivaled in terms of boredom - an empty plastic water bottle that's sitting next to my laptop. No place is too boring to shoot good photos, except maybe inside a perfectly smooth, white sphere (but how often do you find yourself in one of those? lol).




Shot with my Rebel T1i with 10mm f/2.8 macro lens at 1/50 sec, f/16.0, ISO 3200, ambient light from window


----------



## AlexMurr

Rephargotohp said:


> *people in nebraska shakin heads*
> 
> It's not about the boring Sand and Water, it's all about the light, Find the light kid and you'll find IT
> Go to that pier,find the light



So true. Its sooo true!!!


----------



## AlexMurr

Ive honestly have only been into photography for a few months so far and I find my topic of interest is light and shadow play. The way it can dance around and through a subject is quite an amazing thing to witness. With each interest or hobby I take on, such as music and photography, I find it relates a lot to the layers, colors, textures and intricate expressions of life, atleast to me it does.


----------



## Dao

Also beside bridge camera, those mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras also worth take a look.

Like this one - Panasonic GF2  $369 after apply $10 coupon code "loyalty10"
Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF2KK Digital Camera with 14-42mm Lens - Black


----------



## LightSpeed

I hated to say this cause I like Rose. 

*It aint about where you live.* It's about performance. And what you can do.
Kinda like the pencil.

Think of it that way.


----------



## designerfoo

It need not equal $$$$$$$$$, plan it... and it may equal $$  if you need help planning it let me know!


----------



## ababysean

I would so NOT NOT NOT get another point and shoot.  You can get a used D3000 with lens for like $370.00  Instead of getting another point and shoot why not save until you can get something worth learning on?

Used Nikon D3000 SLR Digital Camera with 18-55mm VR Lens 25462B

even better!

Used Nikon D3000 SLR Digital Camera Body 25460B B&H Photo Video   body only and then get this lens....

Used Nikon AF-S Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G DX Lens 2183B B&H Photo Video

455-

Why would you want a point and shoot?  Just askin'  if you are getting a NEW camera to learn some photography get somethign worth getting, not something you can get NOW@!  Save up, wait, save some more....

Have a talk with your aunt and have her give you money instead, but have her hold onto it if you are not good at saving.... and then whatever other money you can save per week, 5 bux here, 5 there..... 

I think you are going to be disappointment with another point and shoot.


----------



## unpopular

designerfoo said:


> It need not equal $$$$$$$$$, plan it... and it may equal $$  if you need help planning it let me know!



the amount of $s something costs is not the same for everyone. A road trip for me is also closer to $$$$$$$$$ than $$.

----

The problem with road trips is that the perfect photograph is always 100 miles away.


----------



## ababysean

unpopular said:


> designerfoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It need not equal $$$$$$$$$, plan it... and it may equal $$  if you need help planning it let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the amount of $s something costs is not the same for everyone. A road trip for me is also closer to $$$$$$$$$ than $$.
> 
> ----
> 
> The problem with road trips is that the perfect photograph is always 100 miles away.
Click to expand...


I just booked a trip to Vegas!  Do you know how long I have been saving for this trip?  8+ YEARS!  YES!  Do you want something that is $$$$  start SAVING NOW!  I put a few bucks here and there into a savings account whenever I could, until I got up to $4000.  The hotel, air, Cirque de Sol, Fantasy, and Hoover Dam Tour brought me right at 2100 and so I have the rest to spend while there.  

Don't make excuses, make plans and just DO IT!


----------



## unpopular

People like you are totally clueless.


----------



## ababysean

why?

The point is to SAVE, even if it is just change you find on the street...  

sorry the point was missed.


----------



## unpopular

My point is though that you can't just say "save" without knowing the circumstances people are in. Often there just isn't anything to save without sacrificing EVERYTHING first.

I cannot speak for Rose, but for me saving $6000 might be like saving $60,000 for you. It's just not really practical right now; it'd take a LOT of quarters off the street to pay for a measly road trip.

... but you know, I think we're talking about two different investments here ...


----------



## kundalini

unpopular said:


> I cannot speak for Rose, but for me saving $6000 might be like saving $60,000 for you. It's just not really practical right now; it'd take a LOT of quarters off the street to pay for a measly road trip.


You should get yourself familiar with the concept of compound interest.

Also, while I'm at it..... delayed gratification.



I've only read the last 7 posts, so I may have missed something that ties your comments together.


----------



## ababysean

I totally understand.  Believe me. If you said a trip is 4000 I would laugh in your face.  I have 3 kids, I am a mostly stay at home mom, my husband is enlisted in the Navy.  We are not rich.  Like I said it took me 8 years to save 4 grand.  EIGHT!  And I'm not telling her to save 4000, she doesnt need 4000 to go on a trip...  If you look at the BIG number you will vomit.  Start small, make $10 your goal.....  is that obtainable?  $10 is a few gallons of gas, so after that first 10, save another 10, now you have 20, maybe it took you 6 months, but there ya go.  baby steps. baby steps.  I'm also 33, almost 34 years old, I have no idea your age, but I am pretty sure the original poster is pretty young.  I started saving when I was 26.  opened a savings account titled Vacation with 5 bux....  Baby steps sweetheart, baby steps.


----------



## mishele

If you want something bad enough you will do whatever it take to get it.........just sayin.


----------



## unpopular

^^ This is not true. Everyone dies with unfulfilled dreams.


----------



## ababysean

@@

excuses.

If you want to go on a road trip, start saving.  PERIOD.  Saying, no whining, I don't have the money, is getting no where fast.

And if I ever EVER stop dreaming and wanting for things I've yet to obtain, well someone just shoot me.


----------



## mishele

Don't be silly. It all comes down to priorities. 
Do you have an iphone? Sell it.
Do you have cable tv? Cancel it.
Do you have a gas guzzler? Trade it in.
Do you eat out? Stop.
If you want to......there is money to be saved. :greenpbl:


----------



## blackrose89

I love how I havent posted on this issue  at all and people are debating on what I should get/respond to my aunt when I never asked for anyone's opinion and quite frankly is none of their business. Not that I have to explain myself.... Yes savIng for an SLR is not an option at the moment. There are a million things falling apart with my home that has to take priority. And with my Aunt, she is so excited about buying me this camera. This is the same person who threw me my wedding. She is now soon could be facing a very financial time in her life and she scrounged up every bit she had to buy me a better camera (I didn't even ask for it) she says how she sees how I love photography and wants to be a part in that. Do you really think I'm going to turn around and say "sry the one you wanted to get me isn't good enough, I'll just take the cash instead" and I don't care why anybody says, just looking at the photos posted earlier in this thread the photos are still a million times better then what my camera is able to produce. Instead of bitching an whining, I'm going to be appreciative that I am getting anything at all, without this new camera I would get nothing.Again, I love how people are talking about what I should/shouldn't  do when I never asked anyone's opinion.It's like that time I sat with my in-laws and they started debating amongst eachother When my husband and I were going to start having children without consulting our feelings on the situation.  And I don't know where you guys buy cameras (and it's not a point and shoot technically), but she got it for $199


----------



## Photo Lady

Don't you have any parks around.. i remember when i lived in florida they had these neat planks of wood walks.. raised high.. so you could walk through swampy areas.. i saw all kinds of wildlife ..alligators included... banana spiders.. fireants.. wow maybe thats why you don't want to venture too far.. haha..only joking.. really what about the beaches and marinas... bridges and canals.. lots of scenic pics..


----------



## rexbobcat

And I thought I was pessimistic.


----------



## unpopular

ababysean said:


> @@
> 
> excuses.
> 
> If you want to go on a road trip, start saving.  PERIOD.  Saying, no whining, I don't have the money, is getting no where fast.
> 
> And if I ever EVER stop dreaming and wanting for things I've yet to obtain, well someone just shoot me.



Yes excuses. Though not all excuses are invalid.



mishele said:


> Don't be silly. It all comes down to priorities.
> Do you have an iphone? Sell it.
> Do you have cable tv? Cancel it.
> Do you have a gas guzzler? Trade it in.
> Do you eat out? Stop.
> If you want to......there is money to be saved. :greenpbl:



iPhones, gas guzzlers, eating out? i think i know exactly what background this niave argument is coming from. yes it comes down to priorities, perhaps I should stop buying my child clothing so I can get a a new dslr.

Not all priorities are so malleable.


----------



## mishele

^^^Please do tell where my naive argument comes from.


----------



## unpopular

from someone who doesn't ride the bus


----------



## mishele

I came from a lower middle class family. I watched my parents struggle through a great deal after losing their factory jobs . They taught me that sacrifices pay off. 
Is that what you had in mind? 

Priorities are priorities. Iphones are not exactly the same as your child's clothes......lol


----------



## unpopular

Well. My wife has read one study that says that everybody claims they are from a middle class background. 

My point though (and this has NOTHING to do with you, Rose) is that nobody knows the circumstances people face. Someone posting could be lucky to have a point and shoot which they bought at goodwill. They could be disabled and homeless and on a four year waitlist for housing. They could be using the library for internet access. Maybe they've just bought their first home, and spent every spare resource they have, and the only thing they have is their 1986 honda civic which they need to commute to work in order to pay the bills. Maybe they had been laid off and having to debate if they should pay the electric bill or the rent first. Maybe they've lost their house, and are living with relatives, and literally have nothing but some clothing and sentimental items of no value.

I am not being hyperbolic here. People face these conditions all the time, and saying that there is "always money" is just inconsiderate. If someone doesn't feel like can afford something, no matter how seemingly insignificant, it's very wrong to conclude on their behalf that they can or that priorities are misplaced.


----------



## mishele

You are correct w/ what you said. I was merely giving some suggestions on how to maybe put some money away for a day trip. Those things I listed were things I have done to save some money over the years.


----------



## cgipson1

unpopular said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> 
> @@
> 
> excuses.
> 
> If you want to go on a road trip, start saving.  PERIOD.  Saying, no whining, I don't have the money, is getting no where fast.
> 
> And if I ever EVER stop dreaming and wanting for things I've yet to obtain, well someone just shoot me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes excuses. Though not all excuses are invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly. It all comes down to priorities.
> Do you have an iphone? Sell it.
> Do you have cable tv? Cancel it.
> Do you have a gas guzzler? Trade it in.
> Do you eat out? Stop.
> If you want to......there is money to be saved. :greenpbl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> iPhones, gas guzzlers, eating out? i think i know exactly what background this niave argument is coming from. yes it comes down to priorities, perhaps I should stop buying my child clothing so I can get a a new dslr.
> 
> Not all priorities are so malleable.
Click to expand...


I disagree with the "Naive Argument" comment! 

Gas Guzzlers are stupid.. huge, and a waste of time and money. They pollute more, and do a lot more damage in an accident to other vehicles. If you drive something smaller, you get better miles per gallon.. if you can double the mileage you were getting in a gas guzzler.. you just saved 50% of the cash you would have spent. Significant!

Iphones and other electronic "toys" are a luxury... if you spend money on those, you shouldn't WHINE about not having enough money to do things. Very few people even utilize a "smart" phone in a manner that comes close to using its potential!

Eating out is ridiculously expensive.. and usually not very healthy. Cooking at home.. can save a lot of money, and be MUCH more healthy.

Cable TV.. most of the programming is mind-numbing.. and millions of people just plop in front of the TV and just play like they are brain dead every night.... watching the garbage that the studios put out as "entertainment"! They would be better off reading, or spending "real" time with their families and freinds. At anywhere  from $70 to $200 a month.. it is definitely a expense that most people would be better off without.

How is any of that coming from a "Naive" background?

Clothing for you CHILD is a necessity.. none of the above is... so don't be ridiculous!


----------



## unpopular

^^ it came across as naive because it seems to assume that those things are available to sell in the first place.

eugh. anyway. this has gone on too long. I made another comment: "the problem with road trips is that the perfect photo is always 100 miles away" - can we discuss this statement to try to get this discussion back on track?


----------



## ababysean

My first car was a 1986 Honda Civic!

Either way, no one is telling you not to get clothes for your kid.  Do you buy them off season?  I have to.  Clothing would BREAK us.  3 kids.  when a pair of pants is 40 dollars and they wear it for like 2 months....

I buy winter in the summer and summer stuff in the winter.  I never pay more then 5 dollars for my kids items, well that is a lie, I do splurg from time to time, but general basics are bought off season...

I am not saying go to Vegas tomorrow, I am saying if you want to go someday (or where ever, or whatever you want) put a jar beside your bed and put coins in it when you have the change...  Transfer 2 dollars from your checking to your savings once a month...

We all got struggles.  Period.


----------



## unpopular

^^ or we could sell my wife's ipad 

That comment was for illustrative purposes only. But no. We don't have a lot of money at all. Lo is finishing up her prelaw, i'm on disability. But we live pretty comfortably - like mishele said: priorities.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

unpopular said:


> "the problem with road trips is that the perfect photo is always 100 miles away" - can we discuss this statement to try to get this discussion back on track?



I disagree. What you don't see, is unknown. Also, I don't believe it's about chasing the "perfect" photo. It's about capturing the best you can where ever you are. It's about finding things where you are, that you wouldn't ever get, had you not gone.  

The topic changed from the "this place is visually boring" hogwash, to "I want what I don't have (to travel)" whine fest.
The latter never ends. You will always want more, or to do more.
I guess if you want to be a landscape photographer, and don't like your location, can't make the best of your location, and you can't travel, you should shift your priorities. If that is not an option, well, sucks to be you, no?


----------



## unpopular

Bitter Jeweler said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> "the problem with road trips is that the perfect photo is always 100 miles away" - can we discuss this statement to try to get this discussion back on track?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. What you don't see, is unknown. Also, I don't believe it's about chasing the "perfect" photo. It's about capturing the best you can where ever you are. It's about finding things where you are, that you wouldn't ever get, had you not gone.
Click to expand...


Exactly, but if you feel that you can't make with what you have, then you will end up always looking and never realizing that photographs are made from the photographer, and not from the subject. Always searching for that subject which will turn things around, you know?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

unpopular said:


> Exactly, but if you feel that you can't make with what you have, then you will end up always looking and never realizing that photographs are made from the photographer, and not from the subject. Always searching for that subject which will turn things around, you know?



*All too true!*

That's not the problem with the trip, that's the problem with the trippee.


----------



## mishele

I heard that imagination is pretty cheap these days.....


----------



## unpopular

I guess it all boils down to the greener grass dilemma.

Just because I live in Montana doesn't mean I can walk out my front door and take pictures of mountain streams. I'd be more likely to step in some drunk guy's vomit.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I wouldn't even say it's about imagination, it's about, as has been said repeatedly, learning to see. 
Imagination comes in when you come up with something like whispy flower images.


----------



## unpopular

It would be interesting to do something like this:

http://www.billowens.com/suburbia.html

but with modern values and interpretations of suburban life - perhaps, if you're feeling especially postmodern, try to recreate the portfolio with contemporary subjects and emotions.


----------



## JH100

I agree with the people who are saying the place you live in doesn't have to be geographically stunning to find a good picture. I live in southeastern Louisiana. Aside from the areas where there's particularly stand-out wetland scenes, it's not that visually interesting as a whole here, either. I just do my best to brain storm what could be interesting with what I have around me and/or take shots whenever I do happen to come across something interesting.


----------



## brush

I read the first couple pages of this thread, then skipped to the end in true a.d.d. fashion...and I'll add my opinion that no doubt mirrors the opinions of many others. If you're in a boring place, that's a frame of mind not a location. I'd love to take a badass landscape shot of a volcano erupting just before sunrise overlooking a sleeping village, but that shot doesn't come up often in Atlanta. But I look around me and find indescribable beauty in things I had never thought of. I've seen a lot of your posts around here, OP, and you seem pretty cool & pretty engaged in your creativity...so don't let suburbia stifle you, be inspired by it. Those Bill Owens shots linked by unpopular are proof that breathtakingly awesome images can be captured in even the most humdrum world. And I hate Florida with a passion.   Take pictures that capture how miserably boring of a place you live in, those shots will speak volumes more than yet another reflection of a mountain in a lake or bee landing on a flower or whatever 8 billion other "photographers" are plastering all over the web.


----------



## Natalie

JH100 said:


> I agree with the people who are saying the place you live in doesn't have to be geographically stunning to find a good picture. I live in southeastern Louisiana. Aside from the areas where there's particularly stand-out wetland scenes, it's not that visually interesting as a whole here, either. I just do my best to brain storm what could be interesting with what I have around me and/or take shots whenever I do happen to come across something interesting.


Louisiana is filled with awesome stuff to shoot! I have a lot of Cajun  family so I go the state pretty frequently, and always have my camera  with me. I mainly interested in wildlife/nature photography, and there  is a lot of wildlife down there. My grandmother lives in a suburban  area, and even in her yard there are anoles, snakes, and insects to  photograph. I took the photo below right in her backyard, though I forgot to use a flash so the whole thing came out completely black and this is just my salvage attempt (the toad hopped away after, so I couldn't get another shot).


----------

